# Pics wanted from 3.2 tt aux rad



## Alexi_from_finland (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi! 
Planning to add 3.2 tt`s aux rad to golf and i need pics from the system. Could someone friendly and post pics! 










Thanks


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Not many of us have 3.2's unfortunately. Hopefully one of them can chime in and help out:thumbup:


----------



## Alexi_from_finland (Jan 24, 2008)

Yep, these seems to be rare. Havent found nothing with google...


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Dont MK4 VR's have aux rad on passenger side (L on RHD)?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Alexi_from_finland said:


> Yep, these seems to be rare. Havent found nothing with google...


There is one on here with a blue one from the uk I think. I really dont recall his username tho


----------



## Alexi_from_finland (Jan 24, 2008)

20v master said:


> Dont MK4 VR's have aux rad on passenger side (L on RHD)?


Usually, but only R32 mk4 dsg have it on Europe, manual dont have or any vr6. Plan it to install both, just bought R32 USA aux radiator set from ebay.com. For example i have 2.8 4motion mk4 and it dont have aux rad...


----------



## Alexi_from_finland (Jan 24, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> There is one on here with a blue one from the uk I think. I really dont recall his username tho



Found it, sTT eV6 is the nick, he is also on R32oc.com...I have pm`d him earlier.
http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx133/stevecollier42/031.jpg
http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx133/stevecollier42/030.jpg


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Alexi_from_finland said:


> Found it, sTT eV6 is the nick, he is also on R32oc.com...I have pm`d him earlier.
> http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx133/stevecollier42/031.jpg
> http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx133/stevecollier42/030.jpg


Yes thats who I am thinking of


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Driver side is the factory one, correct?

I need to find and buy one for my air-to-water intercooling ASAP.


----------



## Alexi_from_finland (Jan 24, 2008)

On LHD drivers side is from factory on tt and R32 have it on passenger side


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Alexi_from_finland said:


> On LHD drivers side is from factory on tt and R32 have it on passenger side


Thanks, I need to mount mine on the driver side :banghead:

That is going to be hard to find on this side of the pound!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You could always ask Charlie to give you a hand in finding one


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Driver side is the factory one, correct?
> 
> I need to find and buy one for my air-to-water intercooling ASAP.


Thought you were going no heat exchanger?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> Thought you were going no heat exchanger?


Decided against it after a long discussion with my EVO people. In a nutshell, with my somewhat small core-to-tank size the system would be good only for a few passes before heatsoaking and needing to be drained and refilled with cold water. For that initial idea to have practicality in my racing environment, I would have to carry too much volume to make it work (someone ran the numbers). 

The revised idea is to have at least a small radiator that will keep the temperature where I need it for the duration of one racing session.


----------



## tt32dsg (Aug 14, 2008)

Sounds like you pulled off track, but let me know if you need any US 3.2 pics.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I have a 3.2 and can take some pics too.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Post them guys!


----------



## Alexi_from_finland (Jan 24, 2008)

It would be awesome!


----------



## tt32dsg (Aug 14, 2008)

Prerty much have to be specific as to what you want to see. General engine compartment shots, or advise specific areas to snap.

Remember, we have 3.2's and don't need to work on our cars much.


----------



## Alexi_from_finland (Jan 24, 2008)

tt32dsg said:


> Prerty much have to be specific as to what you want to see. General engine compartment shots, or advise specific areas to snap.
> 
> Remember, we have 3.2's and don't need to work on our cars much.












I borrowed pic, but these spots are still mystery. Etka says this connection (circle) is 1J0 121 087 K and R32 uses 1J0 121 087 J but needed to buy hole hose. Etka doent know 1J0 121 087 J part. I have seen 2 different sets on this audi tt on that part and really interested if this is 087K-part.
It would be really nice to know rad`s mounting points and if golf even have those. Also how the hoses goes to rad( arrows). I also wondering maybe R´s radator is same as tt have but just frame is different and makes it on driveside position...
I have ordered radiators frame, hoses. But mounting points is still mystery. This small rad is really expensive over 300€ on here, so that im interested if i can flip R`s radiator


----------



## graeme86 (Jun 27, 2003)

As per above picture, there is also a power steering cooler at the front.

The RHD R32 does not have any cooler fitted at all. 

The cooler above is fitted to both Left and Right Hand Drive TT's with the same pipes out that side.

I would be interested in a couple of shots of where this mounts exactly at the front and also where the connecting pipes run along the chassis rail/engine/reservoir if possible.

I am pretty sure I could add this into my power steering fliud circuit from the end of the rack on my RHD - the return line comes from the right (LHD Passenger side ) end of the rack.

A few cars have had power steering issues here in Australia from the heat. 

The second radiator is a brilliant idea too.


----------



## Alexi_from_finland (Jan 24, 2008)

graeme86 said:


> As per above picture, there is also a power steering cooler at the front.
> 
> I am pretty sure I could add this into my power steering fliud circuit from the end of the rack on my RHD - the return line comes from the right (LHD Passenger side ) end of the rack.
> 
> ...


Thanks, maybe my first and last good idea 

If you want to compare, here is pic on steering fluid cooler on R (return lines):


----------



## graeme86 (Jun 27, 2003)

Unfortunately that wont work on mine as the inlet for the LHD R32 cooler is is on the gearbox side.

This is the TT set up:










The #8 and #9 parts are the same for Left and Right Hand drive

#4 is the RHD only return line part to the same common cooler. 

So this would join up my rack very nicely if it all fits. 

#3 is the LHD only part coming from the other end of the rack.


----------



## Alexi_from_finland (Jan 24, 2008)

Sounds like mod


----------



## Alexi_from_finland (Jan 24, 2008)

Still waiting hoses...


----------

